# Honda Ue2000i



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I have been reading all the post concerning generators and have come to the conclusion that someday having 2 Honda EU2000I generators is the way I want to go. The way I look a it they are lite, portable and should last a long time. I am going to start with just one with the idea I can always purchase an additional one in the future along with the parallel kit if need be.

So now the fun part starts, I have been following some on ebay and it appears you can get a practically brand new one for 750 to 800, so then I started calling some of the internet places and have been quoted a price of 869.00 with free shipping.

Has anyone purchased one of these lately or know a good place to check prices.

Who has had one or more of these generators and how long or how many hours do you have on yours with any problems.

Thanks!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had my EU2000i for about 4 or 5 years, so I can't recommend any places to check online. I did buy my online for about the same price. I love it and have not had ANY problems wit it.
The places we camp typically do not have hookups, and will run my 2000i for a couple of hours each day (microwave, coffee maker, kids movies, etc). On longer trips I will run it for several hours to boost up the charge on the batteries.
I probably have a couple hundered hours on the 2000i, and the only maintenance I've done is change the oil. I change it at the end of each camping season so it does not sit there with old oil.

Good luck with your purchase, I'm sure you'll love it.

Greg


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The reality is the Honda & Yamaha generators are close to bullet proof as far as reliability. I've known a few people like Greg that have had them for year and run for a ton of hours with zero problems. At one point Mayberrys had some good prices, I know a couple years back Honda was playing games and many dealers were going to drop them. To get the best prices on most of these you need to email or call the dealerships as they can no advertise the low prices. When I bought my Yamaha the Cummins dealer met the best prices and I was able to pick it up and save the shipping costs.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

$869.00 delivered is the best price I have found during my shopping as well.


----------



## HogaRoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I got the YAMAHA EF2400iS Generator and have been really happy with it even though it is heavier. I tried a friends Honda 2000 and it seemed to work fine. It ran the A/C but was running at full load. I decided on the Yamaha because it was a little larger. I bought it through Wise sales. Quick free shipping. When I called them they quoted me a higher price, but when I asked about their cheaper Ebay price they matched it.

http://www.wisesales.com/

http://cgi.ebay.com/Generator-YAMAHA-EF240...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## marks (Nov 20, 2006)

For my 50th birthday today, I took the plunge and ordered an eu2000i. I debated between the Honda and Yamaha for weeks. Since we don't dry camp that often and California has such nice weather, I figure we wouldn't need the AC that often.

I called the two most popular Internet vendors, Mayberrys and Wise Sales. Mayberrys quoted 899.00, no tax and free shipping. I decided on Wise Sales as they quoted 869.00, no tax and free shipping. For 11.00 more, they will double box the generator. Also, if you mention the Casitas forum, they will throw in the DC cables free.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats on the addition. FYI at anything pretty much above sea level it won't run the A/C. It won't run the microwave if you are running much else including the if the converter is in the first few hours of charging partially drained batteries. If you use the mirowave just make sure everything else is off or on propane and turn the eco mode off. I have two of them and have had no problems.
ENJOY


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great decision, you'll be really happy with your Honda(s)









We bought our eu2000i from our local Honda dealer for $799.00 plus tax
Still have not needed to purchase the second one yet...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I like your plan and would like to do the same thing!! GO for it!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

MarkS said:


> Also, if you mention the Casitas forum, they will throw in the DC cables free.


What? You have mention another forum to get that.. How insulting (j/k)

Oh Señor PDX_Doug I hear opportunity knocking!


----------

